# Textbasiertes Rollenspiel mit Koordinaten



## FriendlyDiamond (15. Jan 2018)

Heyho Leute!
Ich bin gerade ein Spiel mit JFrame am programmieren, bei dem man durch Räume gehen muss um später ein Rätsel zu lösen. Mein Ansatz ist, dass ich zwei Integer namens x und y habe, bei denen der Wert beim Drücken der Knöpfe "nach links", "nach oben" usw verändert werden. Dann nehme ich eine if-Abfrage und mache if(y == 0 && x == 0) dann Text reinsetzen.. Meine Frage wäre jetzt: Wie kann ich, wenn ich auf "nach links" drücke den Text in der JTextArea verschwinden lassen und einen neuen hinmachen? Und sorry, dass ich keinen Code angeben kann.. Höchstens ein Foto weil ich mit einem Firmen-PC programmiere der nicht mir gehört. Ps: Ich bin kompletter Java-Anfänger und bin am Anfang der zweiten Woche in meinem Praktikum


----------



## truesoul (15. Jan 2018)

Hallo.

Ich meine mich zu erinnern das es mit ging:

```
JTextArea.selectAll();
JTextArea.replaceSelection("");
```

Grüße


----------



## FriendlyDiamond (15. Jan 2018)

Danke für die Antwort 
Jedoch bleibt mein Text jetzt stehen, wenn ich "nach links" drücke. Gibt es vielleicht eine Möglichkeit das mit JTextArea0.setText(" ") zu machen? Als ich es mit setText probiert habe, wurde aber der Text in der TextArea nicht aktualisiert


----------



## truesoul (15. Jan 2018)

Hallo.

Dann versuche es mal damit: 


```
button.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {
            @Override
            public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
                textArea.setText("");
                textArea.setText("");
            }
        });
```

Grüße


----------



## FriendlyDiamond (16. Jan 2018)

Danke dir! Das hat funktioniert  Hab zwar jetzt noch ein anderes Problem, vielleicht hast du ja da auch eine Lösung, bzw verstehst meinen NonSense


----------



## truesoul (16. Jan 2018)

Welches Problem denn?


----------



## FriendlyDiamond (17. Jan 2018)

Passt schon, ich hab' ne Lösung gefunden


----------

